# Another bottle kid question



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have one Nigerian dwarf doeling 10 days old I'm bottle feeding she is on kid replacer but she still have runny yellow poo and I know its supposed to be brown/black by now she act healthy  and eats well. I have read other post on this and I DO NOT want to put her on cows milk I'm not comfortable with it as cows milk is harder to digest any suggestions? :kidred:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont have any suggestions, but I always put mine on Vit. D cows milk and they do great, I have the twin girls on it now. They are pooping normal and growing good. But I dont know what else to suggest if you cant get goats milk. Sorry not much help.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

If I don't have fresh goats milk to use then I use Vit D whole cows milk, it is the best thing to use in place of fresh milk. Replacers can cause a lot of problems, including diarrhea/scours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like whole cows milk either so I use land o lakes kid milk replacer. 

Yellow poo isn't uncommon for a while so I wouldn't be to upset about it


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone she is still the same. playing and chewing on EVERYTHING but her poo is still yellow and runny :thankU:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I have raised lots of baby on Cows milk- I am lucky I get it fresh from the cow.. I hate Milk replacer have not had good luck with it at all but all I have to work with in our town is Save a Kid and in my option it should be called kill a kid...

Hay but just my two cents on that.. 

BUT i have used store bought milk to when I did not get to the barn before the milk man got there and they have all done wonderful on it...


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I am going to get some goats milk from my friend and slowly switch her over to that hopefully she will do better. :kidred:


----------

